# Question about going to the ACS Center



## platinumfx (20 Sep 2004)

Well actually I just wanted to know if you have to pay your own way to go to the ACS Center and then also to the Medical Center in Toronto? Or do they pay for it, not that I would expect them to. Or would they even pay for part of it? Anyways any information anybody could give me would be much appreciated. 

Also I'm currently a NCM in the Reserve Infantry, and looking at the wedsite it says that that I could apply as a NCM. My question is would I still require a degree or no? Well thanks again for any info that ANY body with for sure knowledge has about my questions would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks in advance!

FX


----------



## Inch (20 Sep 2004)

This is the military amigo, if the mob sends you somewhere, the mob pays for it. The NCM entry plan you read about is called University training plan for NCMs, or UTPNCM and under that plan you still go to university, I'm not sure the exact requirements but it is extremely competitive so good luck.

Cheers


----------



## platinumfx (20 Sep 2004)

thanks for the info, that's what i needed to know, thanks! By the way what are my odds of getting into the RMC as a NCM do I have a better chance then a civy or no? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Inch (20 Sep 2004)

I couldn't tell you, RMC is a university so I'd tend to think it is more mark based than service based. You'll have to do Basic all over again so being an NCM doesn't really help you that much. The only way you're going to bypass anything is if you're like a MCpl or something, though at that you'll only bypass the first part of basic officer training. I knew a Reg force WO that went officer, not sure the entry plan but he had to do BOTC part 2.

Cheers


----------



## platinumfx (20 Sep 2004)

Ok well thanks for the information. I guess i will have to call a recuiter or email the RMC to get exact info. Thanks again!


----------

